# Anyone casted the Toadfish Outfitters 8wt rod?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A. Looks like junk
B. Warranty is terrible
C. What makes you say its a "good company"?
D. Where are their products made? I couldn't find it on their website which makes me guess China.

No thanks. Buy a TFO.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

A. Looks like junk _Maybe_
B. Warranty is terrible _I'd agree 100%_
C. What makes you say its a "good company"? _They're a local company who focuses on replenishing our oyster reefs. However, I dont know how much they actually give back, but at least it's some_
D. Where are their products made? I couldn't find it on their website which makes me guess China. _Isn't everything made in China?

No thanks. Buy a TFO. Waiting on Haddrell's to get some Lamson rods in before I pull the trigger on a Mangrove_

Thanks @ifsteve


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Copahee Hound said:


> A. Looks like junk _Maybe I didn't say it is junk just that it looks like junk and it definitely looks like junk..lol_
> B. Warranty is terrible _I'd agree 100% _
> C. What makes you say its a "good company"? _They're a local company who focuses on replenishing our oyster reefs. However, I dont know how much they actually give back, but at least it's some_
> D. Where are their products made? I couldn't find it on their website which makes me guess China. _Isn't everything made in China? NO definitely not but I get your point
> ...


Your welcome although not sure I said anything you didn't already know....lol.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jackson man said:


> TFO rods are manufactured in So. Korea. I know So. Korea is no China, but also not Made in the USA like say a St. Croix (most rods manufactured in Wisconsin with some made in Mexico).


1. South Korea has a much better quality assurance in use then China.
2. South Korea is an ally not our #1 advesary.
3. South Korea is not the #1 air polluter on the planet.

But I agree, buy USA!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just got into building my own rods and I don't know how anything could be under $200 without having junk components. Not saying anything about these rods because I didn't open the link. My eyes have been open on cost recently. I knew TFO did a good job. Must be bulk.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Toadflys first products were a shrimp deveining tool and oyster knives. Then came the cozzie that really does stick, I have tested it many times. Every product they sell, helps replant 10sq feet of oysters in sc. the first products are good quailty, not sure about this $200 fly rod.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got their cup holders, filet knife and folding cutting board. Pretty good quality. Can't speak for their rods, however. But, you mentioned the TFO Mangrove - that is a great rod for the price and easy to cast.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I would imagine the fly rod world is tough to crack into, especially without bringing anything but a marketing angle into it (no technology).

I have handled one at haddrells here in town, grip was interesting and the most noticeable feature. The rod it self seemed like a regular medium action rod (not that there is anything wrong with that) but I did not cast it.


----------

